# Can anyone identify this connector?



## jsmith24 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I have several high density LED strips and want to connect a few segments, however, most of the standard density connectors won't work because they are too large. I found these connectors (in the image) that will work, but if buying them assembled, they're $1-4 each, with only one connector on the end. Can anyone tell me what the "slide-lock" connector is called so I can try to Google it and source just the connectors, so I can make my own cables? Failing that, does anyone know of a good, inexpensive source for the cables?

https://www.superbrightleds.com/images/uploads/led-strip-pigtail-connector-nfls-2cpt_1.jpg


*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


Thanks,

Jack


----------



## JSTFLK (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks like a flat flex connector. Digikey, Newark, Alibaba and EBay have them in all varieties. Digikey and Newark have a VAST selection, but cost a bit more with the added bonus of sourcing from very reputable suppliers. You'll want to know the size, connector pitch connector count though. There are literally thousands of those things to choose from.


----------



## yaricket (Jul 18, 2015)

*Can anyone identify this conne*

Hi All.Ive had a look on What The Font but didnt have any luck.There were some that looked a bit like it but not close enough.So, can anyone identify the font?


----------

